# Mill Hollow



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Can you catch Steelhead out at Mill hollow


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone been anywhere on the Vermilion in the last several days....?? Is is clearing at all??


----------



## zkoinis (Feb 7, 2005)

As of today, it is frozen. Its thin though, I put my waders on and took a little walk on it, and the first step I took I was in. If the weather stays this way, I think we will be fishing in a couple weeks.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/OHZ010.php

Thats the weather site I use, and going by that it might be a little bit longer. It all depends on how much melts in the next 2-3 days and how cold it gets in the following week. I'm itching to get going, but I have a Daytona Beach trip to look forward too, gunna' catch me some reds  

ZK


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I walked alot of the river yesterday and there are some spots starting to open up. This rain that they are predicting may help it thaw sooner. If we get a good amount of rain and things go up, the ice will be flushed out and we could fish next week. I am figuring 2 weeks or more. March 1st hopefully.

Jeff


----------



## zkoinis (Feb 7, 2005)

What are your opinions on the best lures to use during the spring in the vermilion river? And also, where is the best place to buy them? Thanks for the help...I just started this fall


----------

